# I want to see Adrian Willaert cd done by Brabant ensemble



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Yes willaert motets and a missa i have wet dream about it.. no kidding and vaets motets same thing, oh please great sir Stephen Rice answer me prayer make it come true? If you do this i will personnaly cannonized you has a saint and a hero of polyphony protector and provider.We have the same taste we should be friend, i would drink a beer to you my dear mister but i have a blood test tomorrow cheers your loval fanboy and great ensemble by the way.

:angel:

p.s remenber mister Rice i ask god to bless you, you own me one (just kidding)


----------



## Five and Dime (Jul 8, 2016)

I somehow ended up with 6 hours of Willaert in my collection. Mostly Singer Pur on Oehms, but also a little on the Stradivarius label.

Good stuff, but 6 hours is a lot for one who is not particularly an early music fan.

I have only one disc from Brabant Ensemble and Stephen Rice, but I'm sure he would be good.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Amen to this Five and Dime , hail Stephen Rice one of the best Brittish or english gentelmen of this world for making the music come alive, i have been rarely disapointed by his work and by god mean the guy know what he is talking about and he honor french spoken people the book inside the cd is bilingual, im not a language police chauvinist quebecer but i feel honor , you sir are one class act a true britt.


----------

